# my goldfish roster



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

A.J. (red/white oranda) and Eddie (calico oranda)








Monroe (green oranda)








Ryukin (fantail???ryukin??? i dunno what he is)








Scott (butterfly moor) baby


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

very pretty goldies! do u have em all together in 1 tank?


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

squishy said:


> very pretty goldies! do u have em all together in 1 tank?


no. A.J. and Eddie have the 29 gal while the rest are in the 50


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

:animated_fish_swimm they r cute and thats a ton of room for them! they seem very happy. good job!


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

RCJayhawk said:


> A.J. (red/white oranda) and Eddie (calico oranda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryunkin that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They look fat and happy


----------



## tada_dixon8 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome, they're all healthy. Thanks for posting


----------

